# Roll cage question.



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

hey guys i wanted to buy a roll cage from cusco but i dont know what the difference is between a 4,6 or 8 point chromoly roll cage is, i know i want one to increase rigidity and also for safety reasons to but anyway i plan on spot welding the car so i guess that would help along with the roll cage to..but anyway any and every info will be greatly appreciated thanx guys.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

And what does this have anything to do with a specific chassis? Moving to correct section.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

If I am correct, the 4point, has 2 bars that are attached to the floor behind the front seats, and then 2 bars that are attached to the rear wheelwells.
Then the 6point has the same four and 2 more than run along the ceiling and attach to the floor in the front pretty much right in front of the doors...and the 8point I'm not sure on...
http://www.driftfactory.com/product_info.php?cPath=66_67&products_id=703

There's a chart at the bottom that explains it all...after I tried...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd stay away from the Cusco bar for the 240.. I haven't heard much good about them, and the strength just isn't there. they may be pretty, but they're not that effective.

you would be better of buying an autopower bolt-in/weld-in roll cage and then add bars as you wish to increase chassis stiffness and protection. If you're planning on seam welding the chassis anyway, there's no point in using one of those ricey powdercoated/chrome bolt-in monkey bar setups. buy a real cage and weld it to the chassis.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> I'd stay away from the Cusco bar for the 240.. I haven't heard much good about them, and the strength just isn't there. they may be pretty, but they're not that effective.
> 
> you would be better of buying an autopower bolt-in/weld-in roll cage and then add bars as you wish to increase chassis stiffness and protection. If you're planning on seam welding the chassis anyway, there's no point in using one of those ricey powdercoated/chrome bolt-in monkey bar setups. buy a real cage and weld it to the chassis.


yea these guys do custom roll cages to but i think they use like 3inch piping or something i just want something light in material and strong and real good ridgity u know ma-motorsports.com there a couple a minutes away from me..what do u guys think??


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

well i was thinking about an 5 point for my 240, that way i could run harnesses and belts without worrying about crushing my skull if i roll.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I poked through ma-motorsports site and it looks like they'd be a good place to go. obviously know how to put a cage in an S13...


----------

